# maliitin



## Qcumber

Hi. 

Let’s consider these sentences.

1) *Minaliít ng kaniyáng iná ang pagsisíkap ni Pépe.*
= His mother underestimated Pepe’s effort.

2) *Anó ang minaliít ng iná ni Pépe?*
= What did his mother underestimate?

What verbal form do you use if you replace *anó* "what" by *síno* "who"? 
My try:

3) *Síno ang mumaliít sa pagsisíkap ni Pépe?*
= Who underestimated Pepe’s effort?


----------



## sean de lier

Qcumber said:


> Hi.
> 
> Let’s consider these sentences.
> 
> 1) *Minaliít ng kaniyáng iná ang pagsisíkap ni Pépe.*
> = His mother underestimated Pepe’s effort.
> 
> 2) *Anó ang minaliít ng iná ni Pépe?*
> = What did his mother underestimate?
> 
> What verbal form do you use if you replace *anó* "what" by *síno* "who"?
> My try:
> 
> 3) *Síno ang mumaliít sa pagsisíkap ni Pépe?*
> = Who underestimated Pepe’s effort?


Well, it's me again. I'm not here _para maliitin_ your work, but we don't use the infix *-um-* for this situation. (This is the first time I've ever heard _mumaliit_ ). I use the prefix *nag-*, such that it becomes: *Sino ang nagmaliit sa pagsisikap ni Pepe?* 

Technically, the word *maliitin* comes from the root word *liit *(=small) with the prefix *ma-* and suffix *-in* (hence we have the slang term *ismolin* >> small+-in). So the infix *-um-* cannot be used as such.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Qcumber

sean de lier said:


> *Sino ang nagmaliit sa pagsisikap ni Pepe?*


So it's a mag- verb! OK. Thanks a lot, Sean de Lier.


----------



## Qcumber

Can the same derivation be applied to adjectives which are not of the ma- type, e.g. dakílà "great, noble", mahál "dear", múra "cheap".

e.g. mahál > magmahál / mahalín "to think it is expensive"
"She thought fish was expensive."
1) *Nagmahál siyá ng isdâ.*
2) *Minahál niyá ang isdâ.*

Ditto: what about superlatives, like mayáman "rich" > nápakayáman "very rich", malálim "deep" > nápakalálim "very deep", mahál "expensive" > nápakamahál "very expensive"?

e.g. nápakayáman > magnápakayáman / nápakayamánin "to think a person is very rich"
"She didn't think the former president was a rich person."
3) *Hindî siyá nagnápakayáman ng dáting pangúlo.*
4) *Hindî niyá ninápakayáman ang dáting pangúlo.*

e.g. magnápakamahál / nápakamahalín "to think it is very expensive"
"She considered fish was too expensive."
5) *Nagnápakamahál siyá ng isdâ.*
6) *Ninápakamahál niyá ang isdâ.*


----------



## Pinyot

a) She though was fish expensive.
_Nagmahal siya ng isda.
Minahal niya ang isda._

b) She didn't think the former president was a rich person.
_Hindi siya nagnapakamayaman ng dating pangulo.
Hindi niya ninapakamayaman ang dating pangulo._

c) She considered fish was too expensive.
_Nagnapakamahal siya ng isda.
Ninapakamahal niya ang isda._

From what I've gathered, you might have mixed "think" together with the definition of the _mag-_ verbs. This might be because of _nag/magmaliit_.

If taken literally, _nagmaliit_ means "smalled" (_maliit_ + _nag_ = small + ed). The closest English word to _nagmaliit's_ literal translation is "belittled".

Belittled - spoke/thought of as contemptibly small

To indicate that the verb being used is in "thought" form, you can use either _isip_ or _akala_. The verb becomes an adjective and _isip_ or _akala_ is used in the proper tense.

_Isip _- think
_Akala _- presume

a) She though was fish expensive.
_Nag-akala siyang mahal ang isda.
Inakala niyang mahal ang isda._

b) She didn't think the former president was a rich person.
_Hindi siya nag-isip na mayaman ang dating pangulo.
Hindi niya inisip na mayaman ang dating pangulo.
Hindi niya naisip na mayaman ang dating pangulo._

 c) She considered fish was too expensive.
_Nag-isip siyang napakamahal ng isda.
Inisip niyang napakamahal ng isda.
Naisip niyang napakamahal ng isda.

_She thinks fish is expensive.
_Akala niya'y mahal ang isda.
Inaakala niyang mahal ang isda._
She will think fish is expensive.
_Mag-aakala siyang mahal ang isda.
Aakalain niyang mahal ang isda._


Degrees of comparison:

_Mayaman _- rich

Absolute - _mayaman_
Comparative - _mas mayaman_
Superlative - _pinakamayaman_

As you can see _pinaka _is the prefix used for the superlative form of adjectives. _Napaka _is only used as "very".

Hope this helps!


----------



## Qcumber

Pinyot, your long and detailed answer reveals that mag- / -in verbs of opinion cannot be derived from adjectives like _mahál_, _dakílà_, etc. whereas this derivation is possible with ma- adjectives. Thank you.


----------

